# How do you post a picture?



## VickiQ (Mar 13, 2006)

How do you post pics???Thanks -Vicki


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 13, 2006)

on a thread, or in the member's photos?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Guess it doesn't matter. click on post reply, not quick reply. Below the area that you type in, there will be a button that says manage attachments, click on that. Click on browse and find where you have the pic saved, double click the pic and then click upload, then close window. It will be there when you type whatever you want and hit post reply.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you Texasgirl- I'll give it a try!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Your welcome!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 14, 2006)

You can also get a free account at some image hosting site, like photobucket... then you can upload the images you would like to post there. Your account information as well as the images you get up there will be protected, so there will be no worries about privacy. 
Then you select the pic you want to post, copy the url, go to your reply box, click on the pink circle below....







then you will see the below box popping up... 





paste on the url you copied from your image hosting album where the finger points, (over the highlighted http://) then click ok.

You will see your picture on your post!! (if the picture is big, anything more than 600x480), you may want to resize it, or use the gallery though... if you are not sure about resizing, PM me... 

Good luck!!


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks I tried to upload the photo I wanted to post here and It was too large a file- I was going to ask my daughter aka Sleeping Beauty  (at the moment)when she wakes if she could re-size it for me.BUT she could either wake up as BEAUTY or the BEAST!!!LOL!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 14, 2006)

If you will go to where you have the picture saved, right click on it, scroll down and click on rename, give it a name and then .gif.
example: flower.gif.
Then go to http://gifworks.com/
You can resize it there.
It says, How do I get started. click here to begin.
Go to file and then file open. Then go to the browse and find your picture.
upload it. Then you can play with it and change the size, then get it into DC.


----------

